# I only see two cores



## jdr (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi newbie to  Real Temp.

I installed program but only see two cores displayed. I have i7 four core. How to I get all four to show up?

Thanks


----------



## Jetster (Jan 16, 2012)

Is it he latest release of realtemp?


----------



## jdr (Jan 16, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Is it he latest release of realtemp?



yes 3.60


----------



## Jetster (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158793

3.7


----------



## jdr (Jan 16, 2012)

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z190/ablafontain/Capture-8.png


----------



## Millennium (Jan 16, 2012)

Are all your cores enabled in BIOS? Can you fill in your system specs or let us know mobo brand/model?

Also if you have CPU-Z can you post a screenshot of main page please?


----------



## jdr (Jan 16, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Are all your cores enabled in BIOS? Can you fill in your system specs or let us know mobo brand/model?
> 
> Also if you have CPU-Z can you post a screenshot of main page please?



  Asus  P8Z68-V

Memory > DDR3 RAM
Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B Vengeance Desktop Memory Kit - 8GB (2x 4GB), PC3-12800, DDR3-1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 CAS Latency, Intel XMP Ready, Unbuffered



CPUs (Processors) > Intel CPUs > Core i7 2nd generation [1155] > Retail
Intel Core i7-2600K BX80623I72600K Unlocked Processor - Quad Core, 8MB L3 Cache, 1MB L2 Cache, 3.40 GHz (3.80 GHz Max Turbo), Socket H2 (LGA1155), 95W, Fan, Retail



Fans, Heatsinks & Cooling > Liquid Cooling
Corsair CW-9060001-WW Hydro H40 CPU Liquid Cooler - Socket LGA775, LGA1155, LGA1156, LGA1366, AM2, AM3, FM1


Video / Graphics Cards > PCI Express 2.0 > 1GB or more
EVGA 01G-P3-1302-LR GeForce 8400 GS Video Card - 1024MB DDR3, PCI Express, DVI, VGA, HDMI, Low Profile


----------



## jdr (Jan 16, 2012)

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z190/ablafontain/55.png

Notice the tool bar on bottom it says that they are all core number 1


----------



## burebista (Jan 16, 2012)

A picture from Task Manager tab Performance please ?


----------



## jdr (Jan 16, 2012)

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z190/ablafontain/task.png


----------



## Millennium (Jan 16, 2012)

2600k should be showing 8 graphs unless HT is disabled... ?

edit: HT is hyperthreading you would find on/off in BIOS


----------



## jdr (Jan 16, 2012)

Millennium said:


> 2600k should be showing 8 graphs unless HT is disabled... ?




Where would I find HT ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2012)

Can you open task manager (To open, right click on the task bar and click task manager) then goto the performance tab and then take a screenshot post it here please


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 16, 2012)

You have half of your CPU disabled.

This problem can usually be fixed by going into msconfig, click on the Boot tab - Advanced Options and then making sure that Number of processors: is *not* checked.  There is an internet myth that setting this to 4 will speed up your boot times or something silly like that.  Your CPU supports hyperthreading which means your 4 core CPU can process 8 threads of information at a time.  If this is set to only 4, only half of your CPU is being utilized.  

Once you uncheck this box reboot and see what RealTemp, the Task Manager and CPU-Z say.  The APIC ID box in RealTemp shows 0 1 2 3.  That means hyper-threading is enabled which is good but only the first two cores of your CPU are active.  It should be showing 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7


----------



## jdr (Jan 16, 2012)

unclewebb said:


> You have half of your CPU disabled.
> 
> This problem can usually be fixed by going into msconfig, click on the Boot tab - Advanced Options and then making sure that Number of processors: is *not* checked.  There is an internet myth that setting this to 4 will speed up your boot times or something silly like that.  Your CPU supports hyperthreading which means your 4 core CPU can process 8 threads of information at a time.  If this is set to only 4, only half of your CPU is being utilized.
> 
> Once you uncheck this box reboot and see what RealTemp, the Task Manager and CPU-Z say.  The APIC ID box in RealTemp shows 0 1 2 3.  That means hyper-threading is enabled which is good but only the first two cores of your CPU are active.  It should be showing 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7



unclewebb you are my favorite Uncle  Thank you very much. I have one more question though Uncle, Why do they put that 4 is better than 2 in there? Curious


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 16, 2012)

It's an internet myth and like other internet myths, if it gets repeated enough it seems to become true.  I have no idea when the msconfig idea got started.

On some motherboards, if you put 4 in that box, this was a "trick" to disable hyper threading.  Some gamers didn't like hyper threading when it was first introduced so this trick disabled it.  Depending on how Windows and your bios get along; this trick will either disable the last 4 threads or every other thread.  If it disables every other thread, that would be good for this purpose because you would end up with 4 cores and 4 threads.  On your motherboard, it disables the last 4 threads so you end up with only 2 cores and 4 threads or exactly half of what you paid for.

Leaving that box unchecked is usually best.  Then when Windows boots up, it is able to find all your threads.

Post some pics to show your new and improved CPU.  It really makes me wonder how many people around the world are using only half of their CPU because of this.

CPU-Z will show you how many cores and threads you have.  If the APIC ID box in RealTemp shows 0 2 4 6 then that means msconfig is disabling every other thread and you have 4 cores 4 threads.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2012)

jdr said:


> unclewebb you are my favorite Uncle  Thank you very much. I have one more question though Uncle, Why do they put that 4 is better than 2 in there? Curious



Technically windows should not have change anything in the core setting on MSconfig or at least it has never happened to me. I have seen instances were individuals do it by mistake and other times they swear no one has touched it. Maybe someone made a program that does it silently and never changes it back.


----------



## jdr (Jan 16, 2012)

unclewebb said:


> It's an internet myth and like other internet myths, if it gets repeated enough it seems to become true.  I have no idea when the msconfig idea got started.
> 
> On some motherboards, if you put 4 in that box, this was a "trick" to disable hyper threading.  Some gamers didn't like hyper threading when it was first introduced so this trick disabled it.  Depending on how Windows and your bios get along; this trick will either disable the last 4 threads or every other thread.  If it disables every other thread, that would be good for this purpose because you would end up with 4 cores and 4 threads.  On your motherboard, it disables the last 4 threads so you end up with only 2 cores and 4 threads or exactly half of what you paid for.
> 
> ...




Interesting and Thanks again for solving my problem Uncle


----------

